# Sera Aquatan



## mahlesseh (4 Dec 2010)

I am going to use Aquatan with every waterchange to neutralize heavy metals and chloride and for fish benifits. But i was wondering... Will Aquatan effect my ferts aswell?

This is the product: http://www.sera.de/en/news/sera-aquatan-new-freshness-within-your-aquarium.html


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Dec 2010)

Hi,

It is possible that it will effect the trace mix, more so elements like iron, boron etc.

Some people don't dose their tanks on water change day for this reason. I, however, still done on water change day. It doesn't seem to change much for me.

Cheers.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
If Sera Aquatan has EDTA in it, this will bind with any available ionic Iron 3+, the resulting Fe EDTA is the most stable chelate, so it won't bind with anything else at this point, including ions you might want - K+, Mg2+ and those you don't (Pb, Zn etc.).

I'm very dubious about all of these products, I can see the point of a water conditioner with both sodium thiosulphate and a chelating agent ("hydromethane sulf(ph)inate and EDTA") if you know you have a water supply that is both disinfected with chloramine and likely to contain heavy metals, but you won't find much tap water in the UK with those problems.

If you have a good reason to believe you need a water conditioner, I believe a pond dechlorinator would be a lot  cheaper,  "Pond Prime" for example.

Have a look here: <http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=12650> and <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=12666> for a fuller discussion of dechlorinators.

cheers Darrel

cheers Darrel


----------

